# Costume Class



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

My daughter went back and forth between Mantracker from Science Channel and a rodeo queen. She settled on rodeo queen. 

Some ideas some of the other girls have been tossing around...
for a Paint horse, dressing the rider up like an artist, and a drop cloth for a blanket over the saddle pad.

Using a red and white blanket and dressing the rider up as a chef...draping "spaghetti" over the mane.

First date, with a bow tie and formal(ish) gown for the girl.

A hippy, especially if you have a horse with an incredible mane that you could braid up.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

A Christmas tree!!! If you want to embarass your pony like I did


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

You can't really tell from the photo but that's a star hanging from her "horn" and she had a wreath around her neck with actual battery-operated christmas lights lol...poor pony! :lol:


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I love the christmas tree idea! very cute!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Here's what some other friends did...

Dallas Cowboys cheerleaders 









Mummies!


----------



## wintec (Jun 5, 2009)

aww I love the christmas tree  Keep them coming guys! A little more info, the horse I'm taking is named Bubba, he's a 23 year old chestnut quarter horse


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Hoofprints, you have a creative crowd there.


----------



## HorseyGirlx (Sep 25, 2010)

There are loads of possibilties!  You could be an alien/astronaut on a spacey horse, A fairy on her "unicorn", a bride on her flower pony!, A sweetie queen with necklaces made of sweets and jellybeans and bright colours, or even a disney character! have a play around with those ideas, also have a look on google or other image sites for ideas


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I think for our haunted hunter pace this year, we're going with our horses as My Little Ponies  Just have to figure out what I can use to paint stuff on her butt lol!


----------



## wintec (Jun 5, 2009)

aww thats so cute!


----------

